# So uhhhh... Is Edgeville coming back?



## BV 937 (Jan 27, 2016)

The French bastards wiped our precious shitposting forum. Where are we supposed to spout our autism now? 4Chan?


----------



## The Fool (Jan 27, 2016)

You could just contribute to the forum by composing constructive commentary and submitting it to relevant discussions


----------



## Clown Doll (Jan 27, 2016)

The forum has extra Off-Topic sections that you might unlock after filling certain requirements or donating $20 to the forum.


----------



## Tookie (Jan 27, 2016)

If it comes back I hope it comes back even edgier.


Clown Doll said:


> The forum has extra Off-Topic sections that you might unlock after filling certain requirements or donating $20 to the forum.


Dude, I think those are supposed to be secret.


----------



## John Daker (Jan 27, 2016)

Clown Doll said:


> The forum has extra Off-Topic sections that you might unlock after filling certain requirements or donating $20 to the forum.


Not the same. Edgeville had a certain quality to it that made shitposting there a different experience than IC or supporters.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Jan 27, 2016)

I would rather go to Edgeville to kill Hill Giants for Prayer xp


----------



## BV 937 (Jan 27, 2016)

Clown Doll said:


> The forum has extra Off-Topic sections that you might unlock after filling certain requirements or donating $20 to the forum.



I have already unlocked those forums. (Jk they don't exist) But as John Daker said edgeville had a unique feel to it that was a nice deviation from the rest of the forums on the website. It was almost like the off-topic forum but a lot looser.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Jan 27, 2016)

TrippinKahlua said:


> I would rather go to Edgeville to kill Hill Giants for Prayer xp


>He doesn't solo Greater Demons.


----------



## Ruin (Jan 27, 2016)

Only if we get a gnome child smiley.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 27, 2016)

Pinku said:


> The French bastards wiped our precious shitposting forum. Where are we supposed to spout our autism now? 4Chan?




Lol who cares


----------



## Clown Doll (Jan 27, 2016)

Ruin said:


> Only if we get a gnome child smiley.



We've had one for ages .


----------



## FreightTrain (Jan 27, 2016)

There was too much talk about Infinity Next and pigs on Edgeville for Null to handle. So it probably won't be back ever.


----------



## Strelok (Jan 28, 2016)

The entire forum is shitposting. I'm sorry if you aren't satisfied with that and instead need some sort of autistic ultra-shitposting sub-forum.


----------



## John Daker (Jan 28, 2016)

Strelok said:


> The entire forum is shitposting. I'm sorry if you aren't satisfied with that and instead need some sort of autistic ultra-shitposting sub-forum.


I do need that, please don't be ableist against my special needs.


----------



## bzewzi (Jan 28, 2016)

John Daker said:


> Not the same. Edgeville had a certain quality to it that made shitposting there a different experience than IC or supporters.


It existed for, like, twenty minutes.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 28, 2016)

aitherion said:


> It existed for, like, twenty minutes.



Edgeville really was better when it started out before it got popular.


----------



## John Daker (Jan 28, 2016)

aitherion said:


> It existed for, like, twenty minutes.


And what a special 20 minutes those were


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 29, 2016)

Pinku said:


> Where are we supposed to spout our autism now?



Deep Thoughts.


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Jan 29, 2016)

Why would it need to be brought back? The SC folks who are sick of Luna's shit are building their own place so we don't need to offer them greener pastures. Old SC is dying and all you have left is Luna's sockpuppet, a schizo, and some autists that hate change.

Also, Edgeville was never supposed to be a real thing that lasted. It served it's purpose.


----------



## Reaper (Jan 29, 2016)

Batman VS Tony Danza said:


> Why would it need to be brought back? The SC folks who are sick of Luna's shit are building their own place so we don't need to offer them greener pastures. Old SC is dying and all you have left is Luna's sockpuppet, a schizo, and some autists that hate change.
> 
> Also, Edgeville was never supposed to be a real thing that lasted. It served it's purpose.
> 
> View attachment 70673



SC isn't dying. All of the previously banned members have since been unbanned (by Micheal) and still frequent the forum. You just happened to visit at a quiet time when not many members were on.

It gets busier at other times of the day/night when there are more members online.


----------



## fuehrer_dessler (Feb 1, 2016)

Edgeville? Wasn't that supposed to be some kind online game thing?


----------



## The Fool (Feb 1, 2016)

fuehrer_dessler said:


> Edgeville? Wasn't that supposed to be some kind online game thing?



Null was going to make it into a new social media platform but got arrested for CP again


----------



## fuehrer_dessler (Feb 1, 2016)

The Fool said:


> Null was going to make it into a new social media platform but got arrested for CP again


And I thought, he was caught smuggling buttplugs to Syria or the US states, where guns are less regulated than sex toys...


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Feb 1, 2016)

fuehrer_dessler said:


> And I thought, he was caught smuggling buttplugs to Syria or the US states, where guns are less regulated than sex toys...


 

That's because a baby involves changing diapers, nursing at 4 am. and all that. 

All a bullet-riddled corpse requires is a shallow grave. 

'Murrica! Fuck Yeah!


----------

